# Horse barn conversion (10 x 20)



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

During the fall I converted the original horse barn to a functioning storage shed. The 2 stall horse barn was a mess on the outside, and had a dirt floor. The wood was solid as a rock, it was the only reason why I didnt tear it down. 
I also realized I didnt take good before and after pictures, mainly because the barn was ugly?

Before and after pictures

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=73204>


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Another ugly barn shot

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=73205>


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Converted and clean up version....It didnt take long 2 days total
and a week later the cement was poured 8" actually to fill in the direct floor...


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=73206>


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

The total cost of this conversion turned out to be pennies compared to tearing down and rebuilding. It now house's all my implements and garden tools with some room to spare (its amazing how fast things fill up)


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=73207>


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

That turned out to be a nice project Duc. How much land you got there?


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Thanks Durwood! I'm on 2 plus a small tenth....
I need more !! hopefully 2005 will yield me some land purchases
(most likely out of state) but some very local. None of it depends on me however. I'm always ready to rock !!



Ducati


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The barn turned out really sharp looking. :thumbsup:


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *The barn turned out really sharp looking. :thumbsup: *


Thanks! it came together 
quicker and better than I thought.
I forgot to mention the garage door was professionally installed.
The funny part was they came out in the morning, came back mid afternoon, and had it done 1.5 hours tops....


Ducati


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Big improvement Duc!


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Duc…

Nice Job. The siding and roof look great. 
The only thing it needs now is a weather vane.


----------

